
A Developer Goes to a DevOps Conference - digitallogic
https://www.darkcoding.net/software/a-developer-goes-to-a-devops-conference/
======
sideshowmel
This is spot on--I especially liked "DevOps means the veteran admins had to
check in their personal scripts, and everyone is expected to automate more
things."

